# DIY Fertilizers



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

started from a concern of nutrient deficiencies in my aquarium.

i have heard seaweed is a great way to provide a complete mix of nutrients for our planted tanks.
-i assume cleaned and dried so it doesn't affect tank chemistry
-using the seaweed to make a tea from & using that.

otherwise looking up DIY hydroponic fertilizers... and i'm stuck.
•10 ounces sodium nitrate (NaNO3)
•10 ounces calcium nitrate (Ca(NO3)2)
•10 ounces potassium sulphate (K2SO4)
•15 ounces superphosphate
•5 ounces magnesium sulphate (MgSO4)
•1 ounce iron sulphate (FeSO4)
•1 teaspoon manganese sulphate (MnSO4)
•1 teaspoon boric acid powder (H3BO3)
•½ teaspoon zinc sulphate (ZnSO4)
•½ teaspoon copper sulphate (Cu2SO4)

---

has these: 
-Nitrogen (N) 
-Phosphate (PO4) 
-Potassium (K) 
-Calcium (Ca) 
-Magnesium (Mg)
-Sulfur (S)
-Boron (B)
-Copper (Cu)
-Iron (Fe)
-Manganese (Mn)
-Zinc (Zn)
-Sodium (Na)

seems to be missing these:
-molybdenum
-cobolt
-nickel
-chlorine
-silicon
they're close enough to trace levels, but missing regardless 

---

i like the idea behind using other plant material (such as seaweed mentioned)

aside from that, what else (other mixes) can be used to provide a complete mix of plant nutrient requirements ? or is that where everything is going to end?, using one plant to provide all needed nutrients for our planted tanks.


----------

